# 2 Great Glue Brushes - Rockler and Betty Crocker



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Great comparison! Why spend money on accessories, when it can be better spent on more tools, wood or beer???Thanks for the heads up.

BTW: My warning is….
Don't spread BBQ sauce on the hickory!!!


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I went the Dollar store route as well, for the spatula I use the demo credit cards I get in the mail all the time.


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

Denco, thanks for the review. I was ready to buy the Rockler brush online last week, but changed my mind after the shipping charges popped up. I couldn't justify the extra cost.

Your post is very much appreciated here!


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Funny. I went the betty crocker route as well. I just didn't see the difference. I bought four. I also bought the silicone dough cutter (I think that's what it is called) and use that for wide areas. It works well and I am for five bucks for all pieces. I just don't know why you would buy anything else. y


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

nice reminds me of how art stores charge much more for their "official" accessories when they can be had anywhere else for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Here's another "dollar store" gem. The plastic cutting boards. Usually $1.00. I use them to make base plates for my different routers for things like "hogging" out lazy susans etc. where you need a wide base plate.
Good tip on the brushes.


----------



## Denco (Jun 2, 2013)

"Here's another "dollar store" gem. The plastic cutting boards. Usually $1.00. I use them to make base plates for my different routers for things like "hogging" out lazy susans etc. where you need a wide base plate.
Good tip on the brushes."

--That is an excellent tip! I'm going to try it. Way to go, Howie!


----------



## themelster (Feb 14, 2013)

I use old plastic coated playing cards for spreading glue, can cut to desired size and I am recycling taboot.


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2012)

I use the demo credit cards for many things even guitar picks. I hadn't considered the Dollar Store but ordered a basting brush off Ebay (from China) for $0.99 shipped. I was going to order another for the shop but will check Dollar Store first.


----------

